
Drawings Reveal Germans' World War Two Boobytrap Bombs - JohnHammersley
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-34396939
======
scottmcdot
Why would the Germans annotate their illustrations in English?

~~~
JohnHammersley
From the article it sounds like these drawings were commissioned by MI5 (the
British Intelligence service) to document and raise awareness of the booby-
trapped devices.

"The drawings were made by a young artist called Laurence Fish for MI5's
counter-sabotage unit."

~~~
scottmcdot
It's a bit confusing: below the first image it says

"Laurence Fish was recruited by MI5 to design hidden booby trap bombs during
the war"

So Fish designed them but they are "Germans' World War Two boobytrap bombs"?

~~~
gus_massa
It's very confusing. I guess the image captions are not written by the article
author, but by some unrelated staff that only read the article superficially.

Anyway, the chocolate example is very strange. Did they find one? Did they
have some info about it? Did they just made up it?

~~~
quesera
More detail here (2012): [http://www.telegraph.co.uk/history/9405919/Death-by-
chocolat...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/history/9405919/Death-by-chocolate-
plot-to-kill-Sir-Winston-Churchill.html)

